

Have I been banned? - b09

I've submitted a couple links recently, and they don't seem to show up in the New section when I log out. Have I been banned?
======
tokenadult
Looking at all your submissions,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=b09>

I'd guess that most of the submissions were flagged dead, because readers who
surfed by them thought that they were low-quality links. Try submitting some
higher-quality links (look at the main page for examples) and see what
happens.

------
cd34
news.yc appears to dislike self promotion - go into your profile and turn on
ShowDead and you can see that of the seven links you submitted, four were
flagged and killed.

If it isn't self-promotion, then you would be better served by submitting the
original story link rather than the excerpt surrounded by ads that links to
the original story.

------
dangrossman
No, your account is not banned, your submissions are just low quality and are
getting killed by other members flagging them.

------
puppop
Censorship ftw

~~~
MarlonPro
...the right way! FTW!

